# Spraying Andersons Ultramate (K-Mate)... grass seed?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Anyone sprayed this product at seed down? How about shortly after germination around the time of first mow? It has some KOH, so I'm not sure...

Or GCF AIR-8 for that matter...?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Green said:


> Anyone sprayed this product at seed down? How about shortly after germination around the time of first mow? It has some KOH, so I'm not sure...
> 
> Or GCF AIR-8 for that matter...?


I know Pete at GICI Turf sprayed air 8 at seed down. It's in one of his youtube videos. I'm not sure about the others I just put down the Humid dg at seed down.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Well, turns out due to the wind tomorrow and then lots of rain Tues., and then more wind, I won't be spraying anything until at least Thurs. That includes Tenacity, so I guess I'm going to have to use starter with Meso instead. I'm even kate with my PGR. Hopefully with the cooler temps, the PGR lasts an extea week without najor rebound.


----------

